# Alpha Protocol From Sega and Obsidian Entertainment



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 27, 2010)

Alpha Protocol, due to be released June 1 2010, will be I think one of two new RPG's available in 2010, the other one being the expansion Awakenings for Dragon Age from Bioware. It looks like this is being developed for consoles and us PC gamers will have to wait and hope for a PC port. The game itself looks very good and here is a link to some of the video trailers at IGN.

Alpha Protocol - X360 - Xbox 360 Video game Videos at IGN


----------

